# Fabriquer un convertisseur DVI -> ADC



## pomme-accro (28 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà l'intitulé est clair, vu les prix exorbitant de ce genre de convertisseur, j'ai décidé de me lancer.
Pour la p'tit histoire j'ai reçu un Apple display 17" TFT mais ADC <_< 
Alors les ingédients un connecteur adc femelle d'une vieille carte ati
une récup dvi mâle, connecter les deux entre eux en suivant le schéma suivant
http://developer.apple.com/document...MacG5/3Input-Output/chapter_4_section_12.html
ensuite je m'occupe de l'usb (facultatif) même chose cable récup   
Le seul hic mais je cherche encore c'est l'alim, si quelqu'un à des infos  
Le but du jeu c'est de connecter l'Apple Display à mon macbook (j'ai déjà le conv. Minidvi->dvi)
Merci


----------



## pomme-accro (29 Juillet 2007)

Hou hou y'a quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider pleasssse


----------



## Dramis (29 Juillet 2007)

Ca se vend autour de 50$ US sur ebay, ça vaut peut-être pas la peine de prendre le risque de ruiner ton écran.


----------



## ryanux (29 Juillet 2007)

49.99&#8364; sur ebay + 14.90&#8364; de frais de port... &#231;a commence a faire extremement cher pour un simple adaptateur, a ce prix la en occasion il peut trouver un ecran 17" lcd !

je suis tr&#233;s interess&#233; par ta bidouille pomme-accro, par contre le seul probl&#233;me est que tu dois diviser le signal en deux : video + Alimentation, l'usb on s'en fiche mais cet ecran doit bien etre aliment&#233; pour fonctionner...


----------



## pomme-accro (29 Juillet 2007)

Et oui Ryanux, et c'est bien l&#224; que r&#233;side mon souci, il me semble que l'adc demande 24v pour fonctionner
Certains fabriquant des adaptateurs utilisent l'alim des Cube G4 donc peut &#234;tre en creusant par l&#224; &#8230;
Cela dit je trouve cela scandaleux que les dviator & co sont si cher

Soory, c'est pas du 24 volts, mais du 28 volts qu'il faut pour alimenter l'ADC avec un courant pouvant aller jusqu'&#224; 4 amp&#232;res max


----------



## pomme-accro (29 Juillet 2007)

pour info j'ai &#233;galement ouvert un sujet de disc sur macbidouille
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=228724&st=0&gopid=2292574&#entry2292574
Plus on est accros plus on rit


----------



## pomme-accro (29 Juillet 2007)

En plus je ne vous ai pas tout dit l'&#233;cran Apple display 17 pouces &#224; &#233;galement un souci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En fait le symt&#244;me est le suivant la partie sup&#233;rieur de l'&#233;cran est dimm&#233; plus sombre.
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; identifi&#233; la panne (courante et connue) c'est le circuit "inverter" qui d&#233;conne.
http://homepage.mac.com/wysz/Studio_Display/
Co&#251;t de la pi&#232;ce &#177; 80&#8364;
http://www.lcdpart.com/Products/u04106300mss.html

Conclusion Bien que l'&#233;cran est magnifique !! pour tout cet argent je pourrait m'offrir un bon 20 pouces wide
je me t&#226;te donc un ch'tit peu,


----------



## pomme-accro (29 Juillet 2007)

Mais pour info j'ai ouvert la bête et extrait la "tumeur" la voici:




Il parait qu'il serait possible de réparer ce circuit en testant les 4 inverter puis en remplaçant celui qui est foireux
Mais comment tester un inverter ?


----------

